# A few Salamandra from my collection



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought you may wish to see some of the different sals i have.
i wont try to bore you:2thumb:
There are baby red terrestris,to the right a crespoi
bottom left is salamandra salamandra and bottom right almanzoris


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

The colours are stunning :2thumb:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

And a couple of alpine species, atra atra on the left and lanzai on the right


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

they're nice they look like liquorice :lol2:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*red terrestris*

omg ben the red terrestris are great, i thought you only had them ones which you sent me a picture of ages ago, but you have a load of young ones, was you able to breed them????


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

and finally for now....
a galliaca from Grandola, one from Coimbra, and lovely solling terrestris


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

had young ones for a while now!!!
they are somewhat bigger than this now


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow the ones on the far left are awesome, I dont really know much about salamandra but the colours are amazing!

I'm also spamming this thread because you keep putting more pics up :lol2:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*salamanders*

great samanders ben, have you got any adult female terrestris for sale???

thanks


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

at the moment all the sals bar one are all pre sold, sorry


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Amazing, wow, the crespoi looks huge, the lanzai and atra atra are also awesome!

The Galliaca are also amazing, but so are them all, i also love the red terrestris


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

they are all stunning and i want them :flrt:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

you will have to just settle on young ones!!!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Just added the adult red terrestris, and the pair of alfredschmidti


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow. I'm jelous.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*salamanders*

them red terrestris are great, love the alfredschmidti as well.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Stunning Sals ben how are they all doing mine are doing great eat like pigs and getting much bigger now 

Matt


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Matt,

yes all ok, few hopefully gravid ones here, mine eating well too.
Glad yours doing well, feel free to pop some pics on here so we can see

Ben


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

In one day, you've had around 18 replies... Your sals are amazing...
And i mean it...


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

will u not keep put pictures up i so jealous :devil:
i now need to go see if i can find some of the red terrestris :devil:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah, i do enjoy them, just have to set myself a limit on the number i keep, otherwise i can see it wont be such a pleasure, i think 2 more sub species to get and that will do me!!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ben W said:


> yeah, i do enjoy them, just have to set myself a limit on the number i keep, otherwise i can see it wont be such a pleasure, i think 2 more sub species to get and that will do me!!


Lol, do you have 80? Wow.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*question*

hi ben i was just wondering are the red terrestris a sub-species of terrestris???


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ben W said:


> yeah, i do enjoy them, just have to set myself a limit on the number i keep, otherwise i can see it wont be such a pleasure, i think 2 more sub species to get and that will do me!!


Yeah whatever mate, you won't stop till you've got the lot 

I'll have a think on that sal btw...


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

ah found this pic too, gravid gigliolli, and yes the red terrestris are a form of terrestris from the Loire region of France


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Some pics of my _Gallacia_ bought from Simon at the Kidderminster show


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice pics Kev, i thought you would have got them from Simon, hope you do well with them,
Anyone else got some fires they want to post pics of.
Welcome to pop them here, lets make this a huge thread!!

Ben


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

kettykev said:


> Some pics of my _Gallacia_ bought from Simon at the Kidderminster show
> 
> image
> 
> image


i got my from simon at the show.
sorry no pictures as yet.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

here is a few old pics of my gigliolli an terrestris


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

great pictures


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

nice sals, Matt, not that im biased in anyway!!!

Seriously im glad they are doing well


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

cheers ben just would like some adult sals to have a go at breeding the gigs are loads more yellow now than when that pic was taken when do gigliolli stop changing colour and pattern


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i dont think they do really do stop, mine are still changing and the adult female in the pic back along is several years old.

thats part of the rewards of keeping sals, they always change


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

i agree one of my terrestris has a stunning pattern it has almost a constant yellow line along one side withe the other side yellow spots


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

yes one of my red terrestris is like that, i am keeping 2 young ones that are more or less fully lined


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Ben W said:


> yes one of my red terrestris is like that, i am keeping 2 young ones that are more or less fully lined


cool i bet the reds look stunning whats your fave subspeices Ben


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

All the pics of the sals are great, I especially like the really black Alpine ones.

:flrt:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I have to admit i love all the sals, i dont have a favourite, but several, almanzoris are great, as are the alfredschmidti, and i think the morenicas are spot on too.

Treefrog, you are welcome to pop up and see the sals etc, you know where i live!!!:2thumb:

Ben


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

anyone else got any pics of there sals


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Recently got this guy, its a terrestris and I think its a male.










And heres my fav pic of him


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Very nice, it will be settled in for you soon!!!

Ben


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Certainly hope so


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Ben, nice invitation, I might just do that some day. We've actually been looking into houses in the Crossways development nearby.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

ben, you should get some feeding pics, how often do you feed them? once a week?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i feed them roughly once a week as adults, gravid females and young a bit nmore, and new metamorph every other.

They feed so well that i really wouldnt have time for pics, food goes too quickly


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful salamanders mate - very jealous!!! Always loved newts and salamanders from my boyhood days - to have a collection like that must be a joy.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

yes its a joy, just have to make sure i stop before it becomes a chore!!!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

here is newly born larvae for those that are interested, its just over an inch long


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

great pic Ben what salamandra larvae is that pic


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Dendroman said:


> great pic Ben what salamandra larvae is that pic


just what i was about to ask.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

ben can I ask you how often the crap?


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

mine crap every few days or after a nice big worm


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

it depends on what hey eat and how much, but every few days!!

the larvae is a baby bejarae


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice i must say couldn't u have said poo :lol2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

fires dont poo, they crap, everyone that keeps them knows that:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Ben this might sound a stupid question but can you tell the difference between sub speices larvae.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i have to say all my aquatic dropped larvae look the same, as the clours develop just before they morph and more obviously when they are terrestrial


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

thought so i am looking forward to one day breeding fires thats got to be the most rewarding part of this hobby.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

I've seen Ben's Sals in the flesh and I must say, it's a damn impressive collection..:no1:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Ben W said:


> fires dont poo, they crap, everyone that keeps them knows that:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


yours crap mine poo's :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Linda-you have a girly one then:Na_Na_Na_Na:, they still crap, even the Queen does!!!

Darbz,- thanks a lot, was good to meet you too, how the sals doing, and collection bigger since you popped over:2thumb:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

Collection is looking as nice as ever Ben, well done.

By the way how are the young Crespoi doing?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

The crespoi are doing real well, i will pop a couple of pics up tomorrow, they are just getting some red colouring on their paratiod glands now, just over 2 inches long now


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

awesome they sound cool!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

ok ,here are the baby crespoi as they were 30 mins ago!!!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

and these are the 2 baby red terrestris i am keeping for future use!!!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Ben W said:


> ok ,here are the baby crespoi as they were 30 mins ago!!!


And when will these be ready for new homes :whistling2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

now, but you are skint, remember


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Ben W said:


> now, but you are skint, remember


now thats not nice but yes your right:bash:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Ben stunning reds there mate love the pattern almost fully lined are these the only reds you will be keeping


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

yes, the others are spoken for already, i will just have 2 crespoi picured above to sell, as im keeping 2 of them as well


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

ben you know i asked you about the head and body shape of my sals the other day that picture of the red terrestris is exactly what mine are like so are yours male female


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

if you mean the adults, yes, if the young ones then i dont know!!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

went to France for a few days and came back to these little ones


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow your collection is absolutely stunning! I love the red terrestris, along with all the other ones really! I currently have one terrestris as well.

What would happen if you were to breed the different sub-species? Like would it happen? For an example the red terrestris with the crespoi etc?

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

you could breed them together, but the idea is to really keep them pure, as each locality of the sub species has their own problems, and with that some could be lost in the wild!


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Ben W said:


> you could breed them together, but the idea is to really keep them pure, as each locality of the sub species has their own problems, and with that some could be lost in the wild!


Oh yeah of course I understand that, but isn't that most of the leo morphs are acheived through breeding different morphs etc?

And as long as they don't get realeased and you have many babies from pure sub-species, then I don't see why it would matter. I reckon it'd be really interesting


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

true, but thre is in theory 1 leo morph in the wild, and others are obviously from genetical variations which have been improved or expanded on.

It would maybe interesting to try,but i would hate any of the morphs to make it on the market without paperwork saying how the young arose.
I dont buy any salamandra without knowing their location in the wild, anal, possibly, esssential , yes i think so.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice pics Ben how was france what lsubspeices are thoses Larvae also i have being trying to get some decent pics of my salamanders to show you the possible males but have yet to get some good ones 

Matt


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

The little ones are terrestris!!!


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Reds or normals, how long will it take to fully morph.

Matt


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Great thread - some of these salamders/newts on here are absolutely awe inspiring, make the Paddle Tails in my local shop look a lil` bland!!!

Really admire/respect the variation in colour, size, shape, pattern etc...that all occur naturally to suit their habitat.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

they are normals and they morph in about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

got any 4 sale and also how much would one of the reds fetch


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Nothing for sale as yet, but adults are starting to produce young now.


----------

